# Taurus Judge Revolver?



## Trip_Wire (Sep 15, 2008)

What opinions do have all of you on the 'Judge revolver.'

Is the Taurus .410 revolver a viable self-defense weapon or a useless novelty?

Link to Guns & Ammo article:

http://testdrive.gunsandammomag.com/cs/Satellite/IMO_GA/Story_C/Judging+The+Judge


----------



## Looon (Sep 15, 2008)

I think it's cool as hell.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 15, 2008)

That weapon is no joke.  For home defense it would be a good choice.  With a six inch barrel it might be a little to big for comfortable concealed carry.


----------



## Frisco (Sep 15, 2008)

That's awesome!  Great for home defense.. but I would think a .410 would tend to cause unnecessary collateral damage in a CCW situation :2c:


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a Thompson contender in 410.  All I have to say, ya got to be kidding me.  

I guess if you want to prove your man enough sure go for it.  IMHO there are much better choices.

Those who are pro, go shoot it.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 15, 2008)

Perhaps with slugs but with those or buckshot there is going to be a lot of collateral damage.


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 15, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Perhaps with slugs but with those or buckshot there is going to be a lot of collateral damage.



It is a 410.  Not a 20 or a 12 gauge.   My ten gauge throws out 2 1/2 oz of shot/slug.  I would say a 410 pump would probably be a better option for home defense.   I think shotguns are a great home defense weapon and choosing right shell, minimizes risk for shooting some one down the block or one of your own. 

Probably if a person was in snake country, it might be something to have.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 15, 2008)

HOLLiS said:


> It is a 410.  Not a 20 or a 12 gauge.   My ten gauge throws out 2 1/2 oz of shot/slug.  I would say a 410 pump would probably be a better option for home defense.   I think shotguns are a great home defense weapon and choosing right shell, minimizes risk for shooting some one down the block or one of your own.
> 
> Probably if a person was in snake country, it might be something to have.



A 410. slug close range will still pass through and do damage to whatever is on the other side.  I'm not saying it will travel far but it will inflict damage.  I agree it is a better option for home defence but I would only say in skilled hands or those that are alone.  


Here's the ballistics on Remington rifled slugs.  Short range it'll break some shite. ;)

http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/ballistics/shotshell_slug_loads.asp


----------



## Centermass (Sep 16, 2008)

Too bad it's rifled......and if it wasn't, it would have made the WOMD list.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 16, 2008)

I would carry it if they made a shaped charge payload for it


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 16, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> What opinions do have all of you on the 'Judge revolver.'
> 
> Is the Taurus .410 revolver a viable self-defense weapon or a useless novelty?
> 
> ...



I don't think it's a useless novelty but I wouldn't go out of my way to own one. 

I've spent enough money getting my 9mm Luger and .45 ACP guns to shoot where I want them to go. :cool:


----------



## jordan (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmmm... ive shot a .410 shotgun on a skeet range before and if this is anything like it, (shells look the same), than I wouldnt bother. A big ol fat attacker in a heavy leather coat standing a few feet away will probably just get pissed off. Id just stick with some .45 long colt.

.02


----------



## Hush (Sep 16, 2008)

Why would a Judge feel the need to carry a .410 shotgun revolver in a courtroom?  Bad eyesight?  I understand if a judge wants to carry a pistol for self defense, but come on, how many Judges expressed interest in a .410 revolver as stated in the article?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I think it would make a great, middle of the night hear a noise pistol. Small easy to use and enough bang to get the job done! I am a big fan of shotgun rounds for home defense!!!


----------



## Hush (Sep 17, 2008)

I certainly like the idea of a .410 round followed up by 4 .45 rounds.  Was it stevens that used to make the over under derringer with .410 and .45?  And I believe that in order for it not to be classified as an AOW it needs to have a rifled barrel....which the Taurus seems to have addressed in relation to shot pattern.


----------



## pardus (Sep 17, 2008)

Shoot someone in the face with a .410, game over!

It's cool, I wouldn't buy it but it'll do the job if used properly, just like any other firearm.

:2c:


----------

